# SCS or C?



## Cuber Score (Dec 20, 2022)

Alright, let's settle the debate as best as we can. 
Which is better, Speedcubeshop or the Cubicle?


----------



## Cuber987 (Dec 21, 2022)

Definitely the cubicle. They just have the best shipping times, most variety of puzzles, and SO many discounts/sales.


----------



## Cubing_Paddy (Dec 21, 2022)

wrong thread, but what does SR and kinch score mean?


----------



## Cuber987 (Dec 21, 2022)

Cubing_Paddy said:


> wrong thread, but what does SR and kinch score mean?



If you mean sum of ranks, SR is your added total ranks, meaning if you're first in 3x3 and second in 2x2 your sum of ranks would be 3. Kinch score is relative to everyone else, can't explain it quickly but it's also a way to rank people overall.

Next time please try to find a thread that fits the topic


----------



## Cubing_Paddy (Dec 21, 2022)

ok thank you


----------



## Jorian Meeuse (Dec 21, 2022)

Cuber987 said:


> If you mean sum of ranks, SR is your added total ranks, meaning if you're first in 3x3 and second in 2x2 your sum of ranks would be 3. Kinch score is relative to everyone else, can't explain it quickly but it's also a way to rank people overall.
> 
> Next time please try to find a thread that fits the topic


I thought SOR was sum of ranks, and SR was State Rank (or Record), e.g. for Minnesota or Idaho or whatever, or Speedsolving Rank (or Record), as in the rankings of the weekly comps results.
Kinch ranks of an event is just your PR divided by the WR (or, when using kinch ranks for weekly comps, it is divided by the SR). If you haven't competed in an event it's zero. Total kinch rank is the average of all your event kinch ranks.


----------



## ProStar (Dec 21, 2022)

I prefer TC, but SCS is very good as well


----------



## Isaiah Scott (Dec 21, 2022)

Never tried SCS but TC is awesome.
*


----------



## Thom S. (Dec 21, 2022)

If you are outside the US, shipping cost to most of europe is lower with SCS. I've had shipping cost me 18€ for 3 WCA puzzles, while a similar shipment cost me 32€ with TC.
The variety of TC howrver is mostly unrivaled, with HKNowStore being the only contender I know of that features this many Non-WCA puzzles.
I can't say for Pro Shops. I don't use them. Many years ago, TC was faster with putting Magnets into puzzles. 
My vote goes to SCS. It was there for me before I found out about Kewbz, HKNow, CubeZZ and the others better suited for central europe.


----------



## Cuber Score (Dec 21, 2022)

Thom S. said:


> If you are outside the US, shipping cost to most of europe is lower with SCS. I've had shipping cost me 18€ for 3 WCA puzzles, while a similar shipment cost me 32€ with TC.
> The variety of TC howrver is mostly unrivaled, with HKNowStore being the only contender I know of that features this many Non-WCA puzzles.
> I can't say for Pro Shops. I don't use them. Many years ago, TC was faster with putting Magnets into puzzles.
> My vote goes to SCS. It was there for me before I found out about Kewbz, HKNow, CubeZZ and the others better suited for central europe.


Agreed. I voted for the Cubicle because in my area, they have faster shipping for a decent price. Otherwise, your vote _is_ going to largely depend on where in the world you are.


----------



## Cuber.Hello.com(: (Dec 21, 2022)

I definitely prefer SpeedCubeShop, but I've never tried the Cubicle, and from all the good review on this thread, I think I might try it out. Just one question; Is it cheap?


----------



## Cuber987 (Dec 21, 2022)

Cuber.Hello.com(: said:


> I definitely prefer SpeedCubeShop, but I've never tried the Cubicle, and from all the good review on this thread, I think I might try it out. Just one question; Is it cheap?


It's about the same prices as any other shop, but as I said, they have many sales


----------



## Cuber.Hello.com(: (Dec 21, 2022)

Cuber987 said:


> It's about the same prices as any other shop, but as I said, they have many sales


Ok, I'll have to check it out


----------



## G DA CUBER (Dec 21, 2022)

I'm in England and the cubicle is in $ so I'd rather use SCS.


----------



## Cubinginatree (Dec 21, 2022)

The Cubicle vs Speedcubeshop Debate


Which store is better, The Cubicle, or SpeedCubeShop? Which premium service is better? Who has the most innovation? These questions and more answered by the community here at Speedsolving.com! We have heard many opinions about various cube manufacturers, but how do the 2 biggest retailers of...




www.speedsolving.com


----------



## cubED5799 (Dec 27, 2022)

Kewbz!!!
amazing shipping times and prices if you re in the uk


----------



## LBr (Dec 27, 2022)

Not saying Kewbz are bad or anything, but nobody asked for you to say that and it’s not what the person asking the question wanted, so thanks


----------



## Running for cube (Dec 27, 2022)

I feel like speedcubeshop has a nicer feeling and better prices, but tc does do faster shipping and more discounts so they have that going. I feel like I’m going with speedcubeshop though.


----------



## brickinapresent (Dec 28, 2022)

the cost may depend on where you live, but i shopped at scs and their shipping was faster than what the expected time was, cubicle has more cubes tho


----------



## abunickabhi (Dec 28, 2022)

I just directly buy cubes from China. It ships to India faster yo.


----------



## brickinapresent (Dec 28, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> I just directly buy cubes from China. It ships to India faster yo.


cubehead (real)


----------



## Cuber Score (Dec 28, 2022)

Wow, I go offline for a few days and so many more people answer the poll. Thanks for answering the poll and sharing your experiences with SpeedCubeShop and the Cubicle!


----------



## cubED5799 (Jan 1, 2023)

LBr said:


> Not saying Kewbz are bad or anything, but nobody asked for you to say that and it’s not what the person asking the question wanted, so thanks


Sorry


----------



## Futurechamp77 (Jan 2, 2023)

For me, scs. They have done an awsome job with delivering the things I have bought, and the prices are amazing. I plan on using them for as long as I can.


----------



## Cuban_Cuber (Jan 2, 2023)

Due to my location I prefer The Cubicle.

From here, they're about an hour away while SCS is on the exact opposite side of the country.


----------



## F'prime (Jan 2, 2023)

Haven't tried them both yet, I just buy from Amazon tho lol.


----------



## Duncan Kimmett (Jan 2, 2023)

I’m voting with bias because I don’t want to feel stupid. So definitely speedcubeshop.


----------



## Slawof944 (Jan 2, 2023)

The Cubicle, however, it would be a bit biased for me because I live significantly closer to The Cubicle than SCS


----------



## Running for cube (Jan 3, 2023)

I feel like that’s a common biased


----------



## Futurechamp77 (Jan 3, 2023)

It probobly is. I live very very close to scs so ya.


----------

